# First job interview



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I have my first job interview tomorrow at a fancy hunter/jumper barn near my house. I'm really nervous because this is my first job ever! I'm planning on wearing Kerrits breeches, ariat paddock boots (which I'm cleaning as we speak lol), and a polo. Do you think that would be acceptable to wear? Also, if anyone has any tips that would be very helpful, thank you. P.S I'm applying for a farm hand/groom position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think that would be acceptable to wear, given what position you are going for. I work at a barn too, but it's probably not nearly as fancy as this one, never had to do an interview either, so I honestly don't have any tips there. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I think that would be acceptable to wear, given what position you are going for. I work at a barn too, but it's probably not nearly as fancy as this one, never had to do an interview either, so I honestly don't have any tips there. Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, i wear ripped jeans with tank tops at the barn I work at, I would hate to put the wear and tear on my polos and breeches, though my paddock boots are completely destroyed anyways. I do all of the dirty work though so my boss understands.


----------

